

Pinterest is down - squigs25
http://isitup.org/pinterest.com

======
squigs25
It's been about 15 minutes now:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40pinterest&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40pinterest&src=typd)

~~~
wglb
Don't post things of the sort 'X is down'.

